# Critique on Chase N the Gold



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here are the pictures of Chase. I hope these work! Please let me know thoughts and concerns.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He has a nice top line. His peak of croup is not pronounced but could be a bit further forward. He is a bit drafty in build and quite straight thru the hocks. His point of shoulder is set low and his humerus lays at a very low angle.. this horse will likely hang his knees if he is asked to jump. His shoulder is a bit upright and meaty. His neck is set correctly. His gaskins and forearms appear light and he may be just a little back at the knee. He has good bone and a nice expression. Head is a bit coarse and I suspect he does have draft horse back there somewhere (look at the nose and the lips and how they are placed). 

Overall he is put together like a total package. No one part of him is stellar and no one part of him looks like it should be on another horse. A horse that fits together is usually a long lasting horse for a variety of tasks. 

This horse will not be a jumper, but I wonder how he would be on cows, team penning or western riding. He looks like he would be reliable on trails as well. Pretty color.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Doesn't have much to his withers. Would this be an example of mutton withers? Or am I just used to seeing my Arabs high withers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

He also looks slightly downhill. I love his color and blue eye. He will turn heads. Just keep working with him and figure out what he loves to do. Could be cows could be reigning, heck it could be jumping lol (maybe not too high though). But if he has the heart and willingness he can do anything. Just take time to find his calling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies. If you look up his pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com He has a lot of racing lines. Actually if you saw him in real life these pictures don't do him justice. He is actually about 16HH tall lol... I think it might of been the camera on my phone. He is only 5 and has only had about 50 rides on him, so we are working on building him up and figuring out what he loves to do. I would definately be interested in doing reining. I love sliding stops!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't mean to offend you but I really doubt your horse is 16hh unless the person holding him is REALLY tall! :lol: Have you had a wicket on him? I bought one because I couldn't stand it anymore. Turns out my mare (Registered as 14.2hh) is 13.3hh. My gelding who everyone swore was 15.3 at least, is 14.3. My three year old who everyone constantly says "That is a BIG horse" wherever we go turns out to just be touching 15hh at the end of his most recent growth spurt.


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your opinions. *Sorrel Horse-No you are right the girl standing next to him isn't super tall. About 5'9. I will have to measure him for sure! I was thinking he might be suited for reining... ANY thoughts?


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

*APHA Critique*

Ok so I have some new pictures! Please let me know any thought or concerns. Also does anyone know anything about his pedigree? I am new confirmatio/critique and pedigrees. Before all I knew was I had a horse to ride! Lol I was thinking possible reiner? Also, I know this is totally dumb, but I am not so up on horse lingo lol could define what you mean when critiquing! Thank you all again.


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

Where are you located??? It's so beautiful there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

i live in Montana
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cute horse!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

i can't do any critique but i love his face! what part of Montana are you in? Montana is my dream home. we are looking to move in the next couple of years. i wanted to wait for my daughters to get older.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

we live in bozeman. If you are thinking of moving here bozeman is the place! Or the outskirts are very pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

I cant tell much from pics but he looks like he has GREAT legs.....


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

*New Pictures of Chase!*

Here are some pretty cute pictures! They are on high alert due to a mamma moose and her calf on the property! Any more critiques would be appreciated! My future Reining horse is so awesome!


----------



## darahbren2010 (Sep 29, 2012)

*More of Chase!*

I love this sweet boy!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking at the original pictures you posted, here's what I see:

He has a nice sized butt, his should throws me off, it seems like its to small for the rest of him, especially his butt. He defiantly looks obese here. The back has a nice slope, I can see it possibly become a sway back in old age, but that doesn't matter now. overall he looks like a nice sturdy guy to me, even if he has a chunky head!

In the second pics you posted,

He looks a healthier weight, his butt looks toned and almost looks to fit with the rest of him well. He seems to be a nice riding horse, I could see him as a reiner, sort of. 

I love him! can I steal him? (jk)
also, ps- in the first pics, I want your barn too!!


----------

